# adding 110 power outlet to a truck?



## 2000xlt (Nov 24, 2007)

How would you add a 110 outlet to a truck,


----------



## z96Cobra (Nov 24, 2007)

Easiest way is to add an inverter, and then you can remote mount the outlets if you need too. You would have to size to inverter to match whatever load you are needing the outlet for, so you may need a "big" inverter depending on what you are wanting to run.

Another thing you might need to consider is if you need a "pure sine wave" inverter, or "modified sine wave". Most, if not all, inverters you find in your local Wal-K-Target Mart will be the modified version. Most things will run just fine off of a "modified" inverter, especially if it has its own transformer.

Another, more expensive, option is to add a generator to your truck. You can get a small one to run off of whatever fuel your truck burns, or it can be belt driven...

Roger


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Nov 24, 2007)

What Cobra said. You may need to upgrade your charging system and battery(-ies), depending on the size of inverter you need.

If you wire in a remote outlet, don't use solid-conductor wire like Romex, it'll break with the constant movement and vibration of a vehicle. Most box stores will happily sell stranded wire by the foot; much cheaper than an auto parts store and you know the insulation class.

:buddies:


----------



## 65535 (Nov 25, 2007)

It really depends on how much power you need.


----------



## 2000xlt (Nov 25, 2007)

there is no relation to my other thread in this one , In this thread i am asking for a friend who wants to put 110 in his truck, I do not know what his power requirements are, I will ask him.


----------



## 65535 (Nov 25, 2007)

He either has a simple 120 watt or less plug in cigarette lighter use, he needs a hardwired up to 600 watts or so use, or he needs a generator.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Nov 25, 2007)

It's completely possible(and maybe even practical) to use an inverter larger than 600w..........depending on battery(-ies), alternator capacity, and how long it needs to be used.

For example, I have a 2kw inverter in my truck and do use it's full potential on occasion and have upgraded my charging system to support it. I went this route because it's lighter and cheaper than an equivalently durable generator, and its not another engine to maintain.

:buddies:


----------



## 65535 (Nov 26, 2007)

Diesel thats true, but I am guessing anyone that has to ask for help choosing a way to add 110volt power is in no position where a 2kw inverter is possible in their vehicle.


----------



## yuandrew (Nov 26, 2007)

An 800 watt modified square wave inverter could still run a moderate amount of load and still be able to fit under a seat easily. The size of and shape of an inverter is pretty much the same as a car stereo amplifier. Most things should run off a modified (stepped) square wave inverter except for some types of motors (shaded pole motors in some small desk fans and synchronous motors in clocks or electromechanical timers) and certain cordless tool chargers (DeWalt and Milwaukee chargers are notorious for blowing their power supplies up if plugged into non-sinusoidal power sources.) 
Some compact fluorescent bulbs (usually low-cost ones) may make an annoying buzz when operated off a modified sine wave inverter as well. I've had better luck with the older Philips "Earthlight" ones with 3 U tubes but these are currently difficult to find. Sylvania ones from Lowes do buzz somewhat but were quiet enough that the sound was not noticeable. 

http://www.invertersrus.com/xantrex.html


If he's going to be using it on a job site, there are also under hood generators that could be belted to the vehicle's engine. One I know of, the AuraGen, uses a multi-pole alternator to generate a high frequency 3-phase ac current which is fed to a computer controlled inverter unit (installed in the cab) where it is rectified to 400 volts DC then converted by the inverter circuit into 120/240 volt 60 hz AC that could be fed to an electrical outlet in the cab or on the side of the bed. The inverter setup allows the output frequency and voltage to be stable regardless of the engine's RPM. The only drawback of the AuraGen is that the system itself is very expensive though but seems to be an investment for construction companies or contractors. 

http://www.aurasystems.com


----------



## ampdude (Nov 26, 2007)

What would be an easy way to run a power tool off of a car? I know my cig lighter is fused at 15 amps, that seems pretty low to run a drill or saw though. I have one of those cheap 100W cigarette plug ins, but about the best they're good for is to run a laptop off of.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Nov 27, 2007)

65535-

Very good point. I'm sure it's possible, but whether they'll need it..... 


I was interested in buying an Auragen a few months ago. I couldn't get a hold of ANY of the sales or technical staff. After getting the run-around for several days I gave up. If it's that hard to buy it in the first place, how hard will it be to get service or warranty work for it, if needed? No thanks!

:buddies:


----------

